# 27C3: Mehr Nerd-Lobbyismus gefordert



## Newsfeed (27 Dezember 2010)

Alvar Freude vom Arbeitskreis gegen Zensur und Internetsperren hat sich für mehr politischen Einsatz der Hacker bei der Aufklärung von Politikern angesichts nach wie vor drohender Sperrverfügungen und Web-Blockaden stark gemacht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

